# CHOPPA



## Texasstate (Jun 11, 2020)

To the CHOPPA (Arnold Schwarzenegger voice)

I epoxied this up last night 
Shaped it out today 

kitchen chopper
desert Ironwood with black liners
copper pins 

let me know what ya think 
It’s very well balanced at the moment
Do not want to take much more off the handle, but want to shape more ?!?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2020)

Pretty cool looking just the way it is. What is the steel used in the blade?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 11, 2020)

I agree with Greg,it looks good the way it is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Texasstate (Jun 11, 2020)

I purchased the blade blank 
1095 forged steel


----------



## Rocking RP (Jun 11, 2020)

Very cool. Like the angle of the handle. I think you nailed it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jun 11, 2020)

Awesome looking knife. Where did you get the blank? I’d be interested in giving one a shot. Really nice job.


----------



## Texasstate (Jun 11, 2020)

@B Rogers 
It was from eBay called white deer or something not expensive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Jun 12, 2020)

@Texasstate That's a serious clever. Where did you buy that blank? I've got a buddy who'd love something like that.


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 12, 2020)

Steve Smith said:


> @Texasstate That's a serious clever. Where did you buy that blank? I've got a buddy who'd love something like that.


Steve look at his post right above yours for your answer

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Texasstate (Jun 17, 2020)

Done sanding finally 
Went to 600 grit 

what finish should I use ??
I don’t want to darken it too much.

Opinions on a tru oil finish ??

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Jun 18, 2020)

I usually avoid oil based finishes if I want to maintain the existing color as the oil oxidizes and darkens the wood. For knives any film finish will eventually get chipped or worn away but I use them anyway. A good waterbourne poly is a good balance between wear resistance and color retention.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 18, 2020)

That’s a beauty! I’ll bet it will pop with a little finish.


----------



## Texasstate (Jun 26, 2020)

3 coats of wipe on poly so far 
Going to go with 5-6 coats

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------

